# Want to adopt or re-home - Western MA



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a list of the GR Rescues in the US-



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## LindaY (Oct 26, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here is a list of the GR Rescues in the US-
> 
> 
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


I believe YGRR is not accepting applications for adopters at this time due to large volume of approved adopters who are still waiting for dogs. We were approved last summer and are still patiently waiting. Demand has been high and pandemic shut down operations for many Rescues for months.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

LindaY said:


> I believe YGRR is not accepting applications for adopters at this time due to large volume of approved adopters who are still waiting for dogs. We were approved last summer and are still patiently waiting. Demand has been high and pandemic shut down operations for many Rescues for months.


Hi LindaY. You are correct. I am a volunteer for YGRR and also on their board. Applications needed to be shut down again due to a huge influx of people interested in adoption and the scarcity of dogs, in large part due to COVID and related problems with importation. Shutting down applications is only fair to existing approved adopters, such as yourself. Your patience is very much appreciated.


----------

